# How long does it typically take for Ride Referrals to Mature?



## StylishDriver (Mar 8, 2016)

So i have started to get a steady stream of rideshare referrals (uber driver referrals), but it is the 30 trip kind.

*I have a couple of questions, and would appreciate answers from multiple drivers to get a sense for what is typical/average. And, please don't respond, if you just want to be negative.*

a) In your experience, what percentage of your Uber driver referrals, complete the driver sign up process?

b) How long from the signup date, does the typical driver hit 30 trips?

c) How long after (b) is completed do you typically get your referral earnings deposited by Uber?

I appreciate your answers & honesty!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First off, referring drivers only screws you in the long run (and short run), think about it.

Second, they try real hard not to pay. You have to stay in touch with your referes and keep tabs on when they reach their milestone. 

Third you contact them and push real hard, sometimes you get bullshit like they signed up before you referred them, .... but keep pushing and demanding, usually the following week.


----------



## StylishDriver (Mar 8, 2016)

Disgusted Driver - hmm interesting perspective. Thanks.

Any other takes?


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

i have $1150 "pending" referral from like 6 months ago.
there is a "remind" button to the right of each of them. however, clicking the button will send them email saying something like i will send them money. i don't understand that, and i do not like the fact that they use my full name in the email. so i never sent a reminder.

they do pay me rider referrals, almost every week, except for some "mysterious" weeks. 

one thing i learn is never to email them, unless youve got time to waste. they decide if they want to pay. period.


----------



## StylishDriver (Mar 8, 2016)

sammy44, thanks for that information. Do you have any rough numbers? What percentage of your referrals eventually mature to payouts? i am trying to do some forecasting.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

i never got paid for driver referrals.


----------



## StylishDriver (Mar 8, 2016)

sammy44 said:


> i never got paid for driver referrals.


Damn. That's not a good ratio at all.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

ask @uber.king (the instagram handle of the guy who reportedly earns like $15k a month by driver referral). i dont remember his account on this forum. for some reason, his comment got deleted.


----------



## StylishDriver (Mar 8, 2016)

sammy44 - thanks. I will look out for him here.


----------

